# Blue Monday



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Did you feel a bit down today, out of sorts, not your happy little self? Well there's a reason for it. All is revealed here

Post-Christmas slump? That's because Blue Monday is back | Media | The Guardian


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Did you feel a bit down today, out of sorts, not your happy little self? Well there's a reason for it. All is revealed here
> 
> Post-Christmas slump? That's because Blue Monday is back | Media | The Guardian


Cool! If that was the most depressing day of the year then it looks like rest of it is going to be a belter




Doggy


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Cool! If that was the most depressing day of the year then it looks like rest of it is going to be a belter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I have a good feeling about 2010, it's *un número bonito *as the Spanish say.
By the way are you saying two thousand and ten or twenty ten?? Seems like people can't agree...


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Definitely two thousand and ten!!!! (I think Catherine Tate on the radio was commenting that the Beeb refers to it as twenty ten though - just doesn't sound right to me).


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I like twenty ten - its easier and quicker!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> I like twenty ten - its easier and quicker!
> 
> Jo xxx


logically it should be twenty ten, but two thousand and ten sounds better to me ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yep, and it just sounds better to me, but logically it should be two thousand and ten...


.....but should it??? It was only when we hit 2000 that we started to mention "thousand" when refering to the years - in the 1900s we always said nineteen 0 one - nineteen sixty four etc etc..!!

Heck thats difficult to put in writing, but you know what I mean lol

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Definitely two thousand and ten!!!! (I think Catherine Tate on the radio was commenting that the Beeb refers to it as twenty ten though - just doesn't sound right to me).


I remember having a discussion with some of my English (as in Spanish people learning English) students quite a while ago - in 2007 (two thousand & seven!) I think

I said at the time that I had no idea how we'd be saying 2010 - we'd have to wait & see what the BBC said!


I think living in Spain, saying two thousand & ten might be clearer - I have to say I don't like the sound of twenty ten, though I can see the logic behind it


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

We discussed this in my Spanish class last week, and the teacher was adamant that in Spain we should say 'dos mil diez'. She said that 'viente diez' doesn't exist. In fact, google translate doesn't translate it properly if you put in twenty ten but does for two thousand ten


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> .....but should it??? It was only when we hit 2000 that we started to mention "thousand" when refering to the years - in the 1900s we always said nineteen 0 one - nineteen sixty four etc etc..!!
> 
> Heck thats difficult to put in writing, but you know what I mean lol
> 
> Jo xxx


Ha ha
I changed the post immediately after I'd written it. I was getting so confused. This is what I meant to say, so I agree with you :confused2:

_*logically it should be twenty ten, but two thousand and ten sounds better to me ...*_


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

lynn said:


> We discussed this in my Spanish class last week, and the teacher was adamant that in Spain we should say 'dos mil diez'. She said that 'viente diez' doesn't exist. In fact, google translate doesn't translate it properly if you put in twenty ten but does for two thousand ten


It *doesn't* exist in Spanish. They've never said the years in that way


----------

